# Trainer and training classes in Milwaukee



## noahsmommy2007 (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi,

We just got another GSD, an 8 week-old puppy (we also have a 9 year-old)...we really want to avoid the over protective fear issues that we have with our oldest. Could anyone recommend any classes and in home training in Milwaukee? We are considering Bark Busters, but haven't heard good things about them on this forum, although it may be location specific.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

NOOOO to Bark Busters! Google reviews for all the rip off reports on them.

Dennis T's would be the place I'd go if I were in your area. https://www.facebook.com/PetUniversity
6120 S. Howell Ave, Milwaukee, Wisconsin 53207
(414) 766-1100


----------



## noahsmommy2007 (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks! Are all bark buster trainers bad? We don't like some of the canned things we have heard they do, but weren't sure they were all the same.

Have you heard good things about Dennis?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Dennis is experienced, he is an SDA judge and knows the breed(he also breeds but not often). He's been to the other shore a few times/I've trained with him, let him work my dog.
I don't think you'd go wrong working with him.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

I would reccomend Wild Canine. The humane society reccomended them to us. They train with a positive only philosophy if you are into that. I can PM you about our schutzhund group that meets 45 minutes away too if you like.


----------



## noahsmommy2007 (Apr 21, 2014)

Is Dennis the trainer that only does it in house for 3-4 weeks, or does he do other types of training? My hubby talked to one that only trains where you send them away for a few weeks, but it was pretty expensive and it sounded like just the basic commands.


----------



## noahsmommy2007 (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks, yes please PM me the group information  We have started using the clicker but have only found two trainers who use that method, one is over $100 for an hour, and the other one requires traveling to her.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

PM me your email and I'll get you added to the list. That is probably the easiest way to get connected


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

We always have fun at the humane society classes too, they are clicker based.


----------



## noahsmommy2007 (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks! I wasn't aware that humane societies had classes as well in WI. Which one offers those?


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Both the Milwaukee and Ozaukee county (Saukville) humane societies offer classes. Just google wisconsin humane society and the Milwaukee website will come up, then go to their event calendar. I think they also have a link to their Ozaukee county campus on the website if that is closer to you. You can sign up for classes online on either campus through their website calendar. They have classes on basic manners, puppy classes, recall workshops, loose leash walking workshops.. Eight dogs or less per class.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Wisconsin Humane Society
Here is a link to their calendar.


----------

